
Easy cloaking with superconductors and magnetic tape - SkippyZA
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/123461-easy-cloaking-with-superconductors-and-magnetic-tape
======
Tim-Boss
EM cloaking at near absolute zero has always been possible, just waiting for
the day when one of these stories involves EM within the visible light band
rather than a simple magnetic field!

------
pavelkaroukin
it is not easy and it is not in visible light specter.

